# Streaming not working?



## mab631 (May 23, 2004)

do i have a bad unit? while in my home network i can not stream to my iphone. it sees the tivo but says im away from home? i have it setup to work with the mini fine. but to my iphone or nexus 7 no go.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

mab631 said:


> do i have a bad unit? while in my home network i can not stream to my iphone. it sees the tivo but says im away from home? i have it setup to work with the mini fine. but to my iphone or nexus 7 no go.


Nothing is broken, you cannot stream out of the home until a later update coming sometime this fall. Additionally it will only work (in the future) when your iphone is on a wi-fi network.


----------



## mab631 (May 23, 2004)

jmpage2 said:


> Nothing is broken, you cannot stream out of the home until a later update coming sometime this fall. Additionally it will only work (in the future) when your iphone is on a wi-fi network.


you fully didn't read my post i said i was "HOME" on my home wifi


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Well for starters, the streaming function does not work with Nexus, it only supports iOS devices, so not sure how you would even attempt it with that.

When you are using the TiVo application on your iPhone, in the home, and you go to the "more" button at the bottom, what TiVo does it show selected, is it the Roamio?

What happens when you go to the "my shows" view on the iPhone and choose "watch now" for a show that's already on the roamio?


----------



## mab631 (May 23, 2004)

jmpage2 said:


> Well for starters, the streaming function does not work with Nexus, it only supports iOS devices, so not sure how you would even attempt it with that.
> 
> When you are using the TiVo application on your iPhone, in the home, and you go to the "more" button at the bottom, what TiVo does it show selected, is it the Roamio?
> 
> What happens when you go to the "my shows" view on the iPhone and choose "watch now" for a show that's already on the roamio?


sorry to be so upfront, only mad because it worked first time and now bam , broken. It is the roamio plus it shows in the more button. If i click watch now i get the nice away from home network message. that i need to connect the same wifi network as the tivo dvr. I only have one router in my home.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Well, I'm not sure what's going on, from the TiVos perspective it clearly does not think the phone is "at home".

I would try rebooting the iPhone. If that doesn't clear the issue then you would need to do some actual network diagnostics, such as determining the IP address of both the Roamio and the iPh


----------



## mab631 (May 23, 2004)

jmpage2 said:


> Well, I'm not sure what's going on, from the TiVos perspective it clearly does not think the phone is "at home".
> 
> I would try rebooting the iPhone. If that doesn't clear the issue then you would need to do some actual network diagnostics, such as determining the IP address of both the Roamio and the iPh


Do you think it weird it worked like within the first 15 mins of setting up the box and now it doesn't? I can say that both the tivo and iphone are 192.168.1.XXX


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

If rebooting the iPhone doesn't work I would delete and reinstall the TiVo app. It will only take a minute or so... I think the only "settings" in the app you'll have to re-enter is the MAK.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

mab631 said:


> Do you think it weird it worked like within the first 15 mins of setting up the box and now it doesn't? I can say that both the tivo and iphone are 192.168.1.XXX


Well sure it's weird but doesn't mean anything is necessarily broken on the hardware.


----------



## mab631 (May 23, 2004)

mrizzo80 said:


> If rebooting the iPhone doesn't work I would delete and reinstall the TiVo app. It will only take a minute or so... I think the only "settings" in the app you'll have to re-enter is the MAK.


It only asked for my username and pass. Not mak?


----------



## NJguy (Sep 11, 2013)

mab631 said:


> It only asked for my username and pass. Not mak?


Maybe try deleting the TiVo app and installing again on phone? Maybe their updating their app for iOS7 for tomorrow. I'd give it at least a few days or a week if you could. Just a suggestion. Hope you get it working. Mine seems to be working fine. Only issue I have is when I download a show to my phone or ipad to use out of my home network sound is off from video by about 3 to 5 seconds.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Anything special or different about your home network? The iOS device and the TiVo need to be on the same subnet.


----------

